
The most useless app in existence has an update - Richienb
https://www.reddit.com/r/MaterialDesign/comments/amzk11/the_most_useless_app_in_existence_has_an_update/
======
jaclaz
As a side note the definition of "most useless app in existence", needs to be
intended with an accent on "in existence" as the "most useless app" (now
unfortunately discontinued) remains (IMHO) NaDa (since 2003):

[https://web.archive.org/web/20161112122853/http://www.bernar...](https://web.archive.org/web/20161112122853/http://www.bernardbelanger.com/computing/NaDa/index.php)

